# Viral Papilloma



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

After a worrying weekend when I checked her teeth, I saw this whitish growth at the back of her lower lip. At first I thought it was her tooth and then maybe a piece of food stuck to her lips. But when I saw it was a membrane connected to her lips, I went online and connected with PetMD. They gave me their assessment and suggested I go to the vet. Well it so happened we're scheduled for a visit for her annual check up and injections. And the vet confirmed that's what it is - probably picked up from other dogs or drinking dirty water. Apparently it's quite common amongst younger dogs. Darcy's just two.
www.missdarcy.org


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can they treat it?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Its hard to stop them isnt it. My dogs always have access to fresh water and I even take it in the car, but they do insist on drinking from the muddiest puddles and also from any plant pots that have started to overflow from the rain. I do shout at them when they do this as my friend's dog became very ill from drinking dirty water and they always look so surprised at me!


----------

